# Audizine Announces 10th Anniversary Gathering at Infineon in May



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our competitor Audizine is about to celebrate its 10th anniversary in 2011. To celebrate this milestone, Audizine's creator Anthony Marino announced he plans a gathering of Audi owners at the Audi Driving Experience facility at Infineon Raceway the weekend of May 21/22.

Anthony promises more details to come in early January but reveals teh event will include... 


> • No entry fee to show your Audi, hang out with your fellow enthusiasts, and be a spectator
> • Special weekend rates at a number of nearby hotels (and San Francisco is just 40 minutes away over the Golden Gate Bridge)
> • Several available driving events at Infineon Raceway run by ASCE (the Audi Sportscar Experience) from track time to auto-x
> • A massive Audi cruise through the Napa and Sonoma Valleys
> ...


The event sounds like it is sure to be a ton of fun and we're seeing if we can figure out how to cover it. Turns out the weekend is a popular one and the same as the Carlisle Import Auto Show event that's a giant on the calendars of Audi enthusiasts in the north east. With 3K miles in between Carlisle and Infineon, we're guessing our problem of trying to do both is fairly unique but we figured we'd share the conflict as there may be at least one or two bi-coastal audi fans out there.

Read more about the Audizine GTG after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

